# outlook 2003 autocomplete .nk2 file cleared out



## johnnydrama (Apr 29, 2008)

so I have a user who's auto complete file (.nk2) is completely blank, and obviously can't use autocomplete. 

if it was somebody with some sort of computer knowledge, i could see this happening, but she barely has enough knowledge to be able to open her email, much less do anything else.

here are the potential causes
1) some sort of lame virus just deleted that file
2) she accidentally deleted all of the entries by some sort of keyboard shortcut within outlook
3) she is, in fact, a computer genius and cleared out her .nk2 file in an attempt to destroy my mind.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

-raj


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

This is Mani from Bangalore, india.
search for *.nk2 files in the computer - remove hidden files and folder from folder options.

If you find any replace the file in the profile location.
Unable to find any.

Create a new profile and try it. If still dont work. Create a new windows user account and then try to config email account.

Run full virus scan for computer and then restart the computer.


----------



## emenems (May 30, 2008)

I created a free tool to scan all your messages in your "Send Items" folder (or any other outlook folder with messages or contacts) and put them into your outlook autocomplete cache. 

I think this is what 99% of the people want... just get the autocomplete cache back to how it was 

click here to go to my site http://nk2.emenems.net/ 

its free.....
(if you want just click on some of the google ads to make me happy :heartlove )


----------

